# Pinag-



## bseg

Who can help?  What is the meaning of the prefix "pinag"  as in pinagtatawanan for example?


----------



## DotterKat

The prefix is actually _*pag-*_ with the addition of the infix *-in-*. The resulting affix *pinag-* plus the suffix *-an* directs the focus of the verb _tawa_ (to laugh) towards the object of the sentence. The addition of the infix _-in-_ plus duplication of the of the first syllable of the verbal root indicates that the verb is in the incompleted aspect, i.e, the action is ongoing and not yet terminated.

*Tawa *: to laugh
*Pagtawanan* : _to laugh at_ somebody or something (the focus is on the actor doing the action of _laughing_).
*Pinagtawanan *: somebody or something _was laughed at_ (the focus is now on the object being laughed at; in addition, the verbal root is not duplicated which means that the action is complete).

Pinagtawanan ka nila. - They _laughed_ at you (the action is complete, the event happened sometime in the past and was terminated in the past; in addition, the verbal focus is on _you_, as the object of the sentence).

*Pinagtatawanan* : somebody or something is _being laughed at_ (focus on the object; the verbal root is duplicated indicating that the action is not completed).

Pinagtatawanan ka nila - They are _laughing_ at you (the action is ongoing and not yet complete; the verbal focus in on _you_, the object of the sentence).


----------



## bseg

salamat po


----------

